# Best breed?



## Mainegirl (Aug 10, 2010)

We are looking into getting goats, maybe a couple to start.  Any suggestions on a good breed - we have 3 young children and live in Maine so the breed needs to be somewhat hardy and family friendly.  I'm not looking to milk.  I work full time as it is and don't think I could add that to my schedule right now.  Possibly in the future.  Right now my hubby just wants goats to keep the hill in check.  I am looking at family pet.  Not sure what type of time commitment we are looking at either.  We have a small dog and 12 chickens so far.  Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 10, 2010)

First, since you are just looking for pets, then I would get neutered males which are called wethers. I would get ones that are already weaned from bottle or mom and have officially been neutered which would put them around 8-12 weeks old.  I would also buy from a reputable breeder so you can be sure that they are healthy. As far as breed, you may want to get one of the smaller breeds such as a Pygmy or Nigerian Dwarf. But if there are local farms in your area, I would suggest visiting some farms and see what the different breeds are like and see which ones you like the best.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Aug 10, 2010)

Perhaps you should look at Dwarf Nigerian goats.  They are smaller, so easier to handle than full size goats, particularly with children.  They are a miniature dairy goat, but if you don't breed them or just let the kids nurse, you don't need to milk them.  We just got two, and really love them; they're friendly, lovable, and small enough that I think I'll be comfortable handling any of them - even when full grown (I'm not real big - a little over a 100 lbs.).


----------



## Oreo (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome, Mainegirl! Do you mind telling what part of Maine you are from? I grew up in Clinton, but live in SC now. You don't have to say your town if you want to keep that private.

Jim


----------



## Oreo (Aug 10, 2010)

Also, I have a cousin in Albion, ME, who has goats and knows quite a bit about them if you are close to there.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Mainegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

I live in midcoast Maine.  Thanks for the advise.  I will look into the dwarf breeds.


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 11, 2010)

I have Nigerian Dwarfs & love them, but I would definitely recommend a bottle baby!
My bottle baby (Buckley) & my dam-raised (Tiny Tim) bucks are a world apart in friendliness. I don't know if Timmy just wasn't handled after he was born or what, but it is taking a while to get him to just way his tail when I talk to him. He still runs if I get too close. Buckley, on the other hand, follows me around like a puppy & sits in my lap if I let him. 
I like Karen's idea ('cuz it's what I did!) about visiting breeders to see which ones YOU take a likin' to.


----------



## MidnightChickenLover (Aug 22, 2010)

If your not looking for milk, do not exclude dairy. Dairy goats will not bag up much if you do not milk them, just enough for the babies anyway, and that is i you breed them. But if you have kids,lean toward the smaller goats. 
I recommend for you, Nigerian dwarves. They are becoming quite popular and are sweet goats. They are on the small side, but unlike some other goats are very loving, come in all colors (even blue eyes!). I don't breed them myself, but I know smeone who does. It would be fairly easy to obtain them in the Northeast too. 
The most docile, tame, and sweetest goats I have have been Boers. They are extremely gentle an love attention. I have one that I have never worked with that walks like a breeze. They are a bit bigger, and come in all shades of colors, but it is a guarentee that you'll fall in love with their personalities. They are a bit on the noiser side though, very vocal.
I've been around Nubians, Ober., Alpines, Lam., Pygmies, Saanens, Boers, Fainting Goats, and Nigerian Dwarves.. My Saanens are my babies, but they are harder to handle unless well trained.
Hope I helped


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Aug 22, 2010)

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> I have Nigerian Dwarfs & love them, but I would definitely recommend a bottle baby!
> My bottle baby (Buckley) & my dam-raised (Tiny Tim) bucks are a world apart in friendliness. I don't know if Timmy just wasn't handled after he was born or what, but it is taking a while to get him to just way his tail when I talk to him. He still runs if I get too close. Buckley, on the other hand, follows me around like a puppy & sits in my lap if I let him.
> I like Karen's idea ('cuz it's what I did!) about visiting breeders to see which ones YOU take a likin' to.


I think it's all in how they were handled as babies.  Mine are not bottle babies, but are very affectionate.  They were raised for 4H by kids, and were handled lovingly on a daily basis.  They are very social and friendly, so I would say look for goats that have been handled, are in good health (make sure no CAE, CL, Johnes, etc.), come from a herd that has no health issues, and are friendly with you when you handle them.


----------



## lilroo (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi If you are not interested in milking and just want a friendly goat wethers are the best for pets (boy without the parts). Oh! remember goats are heard animals 2 goats are best together not just one.


----------



## warthog (Aug 25, 2010)

One thing to think about and I don't think anyone has mentioned it yet is horns.

My goats have horns and I am OK with that, no problems.

However, if I had children I would have looked for goats that had been de-horned.

Just something worth think about.


----------



## mabeane (Aug 26, 2010)

I live above Calais in Maine and have a small herd of Nigerian Dwarf goats.  They are certainly easy keepers and are friendly and affectionate.  They are great with little kids as well. 
I've had all sizes of goats and definitely think these cuties are the best!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 26, 2010)

If you are looking for bigger breeds, I know of Boar and Cashimere breeders in Maine.   Google "Thyme for Goats"  I have met the owners of Dragonfly and they are really nice people.


----------

